
Weinre: A Firebug style debugger for web pages, but "remote" - mnazim
http://people.apache.org/~pmuellr/weinre/docs/latest/
======
untog
This is incredibly useful for mobile web development. While most devices have
a console you can view on there, it's incredibly difficult to use effectively-
Weinre lets you pipe this data over to your dev box. Fantastic.

